# soda factory



## Eudokia (Mar 16, 2013)

Καλησπέρα
Σε υπόμνημα σε κάτοψη φαστφουντάδικου, στο βάθος-βάθος του παρασκευαστηρίου, πίσω από τα ψυγεία, ένα στοιχείο σε σχήμα τραπεζιού περιγράφεται ως "Soda factory". Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να εννοεί ο ποιητής, διότι δεν φαντάζομαι αυτά που βγάζει το Google να έχουν σχέση. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, αλλά ακριβώς απέναντι υπάρχει χώρος με "lye tank for broiler". Yποθέτω εκεί καθαρίζουν τις σχάρες ψησίματος.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Μια πρώτη ιδέα χωρίς να το ψάξω, για σεφτέ: μήπως εννοεί την υποδομή του soda dispenser, τον μίκτη, την οποία έχουν βάλει πίσω - ενώ το front end (ας το πούμε έτσι), ο διανεμητής των αναψυκτικών είναι μπροστά-μπροστά στον πάγκο σε κοινή θέα - ώστε να μη βλέπουν οι πελάτες την αλλαγή των αναλωσίμων του (το σιρόπι και το ανθρακικό);

Περίμενε όμως λίγο, να το ψάξουμε όλοι και είμαι βέβαιος πως θα πέσουν κι άλλες ιδέες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι αν το αποδώσεις "παρασκευαστήριο αναψυκτικών", δεν θα πέσεις πολύ έξω. Πρέπει να είναι αυτό που λέει ο Daeman. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ούτε αυτό, αλλά ούτε και το lye tank for broiler που αναφέρεις. Υποθέτω ότι το lye tank θα περιέχει καυστικό καθαριστικό όπως αυτό των φούρνων.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 19, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ούτε αυτό, αλλά ούτε και το lye tank for broiler που αναφέρεις. Υποθέτω ότι το lye tank θα περιέχει καυστικό καθαριστικό όπως αυτό των φούρνων.


Για το lye tank for broiler η αρχική απόδοση ήταν "δεξαμενή αλυσίβας(?) για ψησταριά"
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για επίσκεψη σε κουζίνα φαστφουντάδικου, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα μου το επέτρεπαν.


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2013)

I've restated everything here .... maybe if an administrator would kindly delete my previous 2 posts, sorry!
Νομίζω όλα μαζί (το lye tank, broiler και soda factory) αποτελούν ένα σύστημα που μετατρέπει το χρησιμοποιημένο λάδι σε σαπούνι (αντί να χυθεί στο νεροχύτη);
Ίσως πρώτα γίνεται η ανάμειξη (λαδιού και βάσης, NaOH) εντός της δεξαμενής (μέσα στο "lye tank", που περιέχει το NaOH, την περιβόητη αλισίβα).
Πάντως, δεν βρήκα τίποτα στο διαδίκτυο σχετικά με αυτό το (υποτιθέμενο) σύστημα.
Έφτιαξα σαπούνι στα σχολικά μου χρόνια, αλλά μιλάμε για την προηγούμενη χιλιετία. 

Re: "Soda Factory" -
NaOH is soda ash - so "soda factory" (I'm guessing) is a storage device and dispenser that probably stores the "soda ash" (which is normally a white crystalline powder) - and maybe introduces it into the lye tank, as needed (maybe dissolved in water, where it is subsequently mixed with the used oil - as when the reaction takes place, NaOH needs to be in its soluble form).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Για το lye tank for broiler η αρχική απόδοση ήταν "δεξαμενή αλυσίβας(?) για ψησταριά"


*αλισίβα*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ικό-μυρμηγκιών&p=112744&viewfull=1#post112744


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2013)

Could this be the soda factory? .. a small electrolysis unit that uses brine (NaCl or salt dissolved in water) to make NaOH, aka Lye or Caustic Soda (I mistakenly called NaOH soda ash, in my earlier post).

Here's a simple mockup experiment to demonstrate the procedure ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nue1ZGSleEo


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Τι λόγο θα είχε ένα φαστφουντάδικο να παρασκευάζει καυστικό νάτριο;


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Τι λόγο θα είχε ένα φαστφουντάδικο να παρασκευάζει καυστικό νάτριο;



I just put one and one together (hopefully it adds up to two) - I'm guessing all this of course.

Perhaps for environmental reasons, so that used oils aren't being poured straight down the sinks?
By regulation each restaurant and fast food outlet needs to have a "grease trap" installed, in Australia.
Used oils that are poured down the sink, would normally end up in this grease trap (a special external, below-ground unit, whose purpose is to separate the used oil and grease from the water). 
This grease trap needs to be cleaned out regularly- special trucks pump the sludge out, perhaps on a monthly basis.
This costs money.

Why not make soap instead?
A good, clean solution.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Μα για να φτιάξεις σαπούνι χρειάζεσαι τα λάδια (που τα έχεις) και το αλκαλικό συστατικό (που δεν το έχεις). Δεν έχει λογική να κάνεις μέσα στην κουζίνα σου ηλεκτρόλυση για να παρασκευάσεις το καυστικό κάλιο ή το καυστικό νάτριο, και μετά να το προσθέσεις στα λάδια για να κάνεις τη σαπωνοποίηση.


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2013)

Δεν επιμένω, πάντως - δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Μα ποια αρχή θα επιτρέψει να κυκλοφορούν καυστικά μέσα στην κουζίνα του φαστφουντάδικου (ή λίγο πιο δίπλα, μικρή σημασία έχει);


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Δόκτορα, δεν είναι μόνο επικίνδυνο, αλλά και αντιοικονομικό, να στήσεις ολόκληρο εργοστάσιο σαπωνοποιίας μέσα στην κουζίνα του εστιατορίου σου. Αυτό που κάνουν τα φαστφουντάδικα είναι να δίνουν τα χρησιμοποιημένα λάδια σε δίκτυο ανακύκλωσης για παρασκευή βιοντίζελ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Επομένως, μπορεί να έχουν κάποιο ντεπόζιτο συλλογής των λαδιών και να το λένε ανάλογα;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Μπορεί να έχουν, αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο ερώτημα της Ευδοκίας. Αυτό που ρώτησε είναι το soda factory. Ανέφερε επίσης ότι υπάρχει και lye tank for broilers, χωρίς να προκύπτει από πουθενά ότι συνδέονται αυτές οι δύο κατασκευές. Δεδομένου ότι το lye είναι το συστατικό των καθαριστικών φούρνου, σχαρών και ψησταριών, λογικό θα είναι να έχουν ένα τεπόζιτο από αυτό το καθαριστικό. Πρόκειται κάποια κατασκευή όπου μπορείς να βουτάς τις σχάρες μέσα; Δεν ξέρω, αν και μου φαίνεται απίθανο. Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο Διαδίκτυο αυτή η σύμφραση "lye tank for broiler".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο Διαδίκτυο αυτή η σύμφραση "lye tank for broiler".



Όχι ακριβώς «πουθενά» :), εκτός αν αυτό εδώ (*Typical hamburger production layout using conveyorised equipment*) είναι το διάγραμμα που απασχολεί την Ευδοκία. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι αυτό πρέπει να είναι, και μπράβο σου που το βρήκες, επειδή εγώ δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Ή μάλλον με έβγαζε πρώτα στη Λεξιλογία :)

Άρα βλέπουμε ότι το soda factory είναι ένας μικρός χώρος δίπλα στα ψυγεία, ενώ το lye tank είναι σε ξεχωριστό δωμάτιο απέναντι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Ναι, και το drink dispense είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 19, 2013)

Παιδιά, είστε φοβεροί!!!!
Κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ όλους (το εννοώ) για τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια και τις ιδέες σας. 
Ναιαιαιαι, drsiebenmal, αυτή είναι η κάτοψή μου και μετρώντας, υπό κλίμακα, προκύπτει ότι το soda factory είναι ένα τραπέζι (?) 45Χ85 εκ., άρα δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνεται καμιά φοβερή επεξεργασία εκεί (δεν παίρνω και όρκο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Ίσως έχουν εκεί το ντεπόζιτο με το καθαριστικό... Ίσως πάλι, το soda factory είναι κάποιος χώρος για τα αναψυκτικά με ανθρακικό ή χώρος φύλαξης του ανθρακικού για το dispenser.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 19, 2013)

Μήπως εκεί φτιάχνουν διάλυμα σόδας για το καθάρισμα ψυγείων, πάγκων κλπ ;


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι θα το πω γενικά "χώρο καθαρισμού".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

1) Δεν θα το έλεγαν "soda". To soda σε context φαστφουντάδικου σημαίνει αποκλειστικά τα αναψυκτικά.
2) Δεν φτιάχνουν καθαριστικά μέσα στα εστιατόρια. Τα αγοράζουν έτοιμα. Και δεν νομίζω ότι θα καθάριζαν με σόδα τα ψυγεία και τους πάγκους. 
3) Όταν χρησιμοποιείς τη σόδα ως καθαριστικό, δεν τη διαλύεις, τη βάζεις πάνω στο σφουγγάρι σε μορφή σκόνης (ή πάστας, αν την ανακατέψεις με κάτι άλλο).

Πιστεύω ότι το soda factory είναι ένα παρασκευαστήριο αναψυκτικών, με την έννοια π.χ. ότι φέρνουν ένα μπιτόνι συμπυκνωμένη πορτοκαλάδα από το ψυγείο ή από την αποθήκη και του προσθέτουν νερό για να γεμίσουν μετά τα dispensers με τις κάνουλες. Διαφωνώ με την απόδοση "χώρος καθαρισμού".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Λιποσυλλέκτες (πρόταση για το Lye tank)

Η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά το lye δεν σημαίνει λίπος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Soda Factory
Έχεις δίκιο, Άλεξ, μπερδεύτηκα με τα σαπούνια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Το τι είναι το Lye tank, το περιγράφει ένας εδώ:



> You sure about that? Back in the day, when I was working at fast food, we had a lye tank for some of the heavier greased up stuff, and it said that we could soak stainless steel for up to 24 hours, and aluminium for up to four.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Άρα αυτό είναι τo lye tank. Μια δεξαμενή με καυστικό καθαριστικό για να βουτάνε τις σχάρες.

Και το soda factory είναι ένα κατασκεύασμα με ψύξη όπου βάζουν τα διαλύματα των αναψυκτικών και ίσως τους προσθέτουν νερό, ανθρακικό και διάφορα τέτοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα για το soda factory έχει περιγραφή:

*Product Features*
_Recirculation system_
Remote recirculation system keeps carbonated water and syrup chilled from the location of the refrigeration unit to beverage dispensers.
_Water_
All water used for cooling drinks is recycled with virtually no waste water; reduces water and sewage expenses.
_Ice Consumption_
Reduced ice consumption compared to coldplate systems.
_Cabinet_
Durable, easy to clean stainless steel cabinet.
_Space_
Reduced counter space need compared to cold plate systems.
_Refrigerant_
Environmentally friendly R-404A refrigerant.

Άρα, κάτι σαν κεντρικό τροφοδοτικό των dispensers, κεντρική μονάδα διαχείρισης των αναψυκτικών :).


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα για το soda factory έχει περιγραφή:
> [...]
> Άρα, κάτι σαν κεντρικό τροφοδοτικό των dispensers, κεντρική μονάδα διαχείρισης των αναψυκτικών :).





daeman said:


> ...
> Μια πρώτη ιδέα χωρίς να το ψάξω, για σεφτέ: *μήπως εννοεί την υποδομή του* soda dispenser*, τον μίκτη, την οποία έχουν βάλει πίσω* - ενώ το front end (ας το πούμε έτσι), ο διανεμητής των αναψυκτικών είναι μπροστά-μπροστά στον πάγκο σε κοινή θέα - ώστε να μη βλέπουν οι πελάτες την αλλαγή των αναλωσίμων του (το σιρόπι και το ανθρακικό);
> 
> Περίμενε όμως λίγο, να το ψάξουμε όλοι και είμαι βέβαιος πως θα πέσουν κι άλλες ιδέες.



Το ψάξαμε, το ψάξαμε, και τελικά καταλήξαμε εκεί απ' όπου ξεκινήσαμε. Άλλοι ιντερνετικά και θεωρητικά, άλλοι πρακτικά, hands on, γιατί και αυτή τη δουλειά την έχω κάνει. :) 

Προτείνω_* ψύκτης (-μίκτης) αναψυκτικών*._ 

Στην παρένθεση το συμπληρωματικό, αν είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα περιλαμβάνει και τον μίκτη - που εδώ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοια βεβαιότητα, από μια απλή κάτοψη.

Difference Between A Pre-Mix & Post-Mix Soda Dispenser System
A *Post-Mix System* is a bit more involved. A post-mix fountain beverage dispensing system is defined by delivering a heavy concentrated beverage base and a diluent for the concentrated syrup to a dispense nozzle, adding one or more of colors, flavors and any additives to the beverage base and diluent to provide a completed carbonated beverage, and delivering this drink into a cup for service to a customer. This type of machine will always house the diluent separately from the concentrated syrup. The concentrate pump works in conjunction with a diluent pump to deliver the concentrate and diluent into a valve for mixing and dispensing of the final product with a higher level of consistency every time.


Post mix soda gun
A post mix soda gun combines concentrated syrup from a bag-in-box and mixes it with filtered tap water, either carbonated or non-carbonated at the point of expense. For a post mix soda gun to function it must be connected *to a bag-in-box system, including pumps, a chiller, water filtration system and a carbonator.* Due to the complexity and expense of purchasing and configuring the entire system that runs the soda gun, in most cases the restaurant relies on their beverage supplier (in most cases Pepsi-Cola or Coca-Cola) to supply the equipment and handle the installation and maintenance.

Frequently Asked Questions @ soda-dispensers.com


Υγειονομικοί όροι και προϋποθέσεις για την άδεια πώλησης τυποποιημένων παγωτών, αναψυκτικών ποτών & ζαχαρωδών προϊόντων στα Αναπηρικά περίπτερα - Καταστήματα ψιλικών, Περιφέρεια Κρήτης, Τμήμα Περιβαλλοντικής Υγιεινής και Υγειονομικού Ελέγχου

- Για να επιτραπεί η λειτουργία ψυκτικού μηχανήματος στιγμιαίας αναμίξεως (POST MIX) παγωμένων σακχαρούχων συμπυκνωμένων χυμών ή εκχυλίσματος καφέ με οξυανθρακούχο ή μη παγωμένο νερό αναψυκτικών ποτών χύμα, απαιτείται Άδεια από την Δημοτική Αρχή με τις παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:

α) Το μηχάνημα να συνοδεύεται από πιστοποιητικό καταλληλότητας της χώρας προέλευσης του, όπου απαιτείται

β) Η εγκατάσταση στο περίπτερο να πληρεί τους ακόλουθους όρους ώστε τα περιεχόμενα να προστατεύονται από αλλοιώσεις, μολύνσεις και κάθε είδους ρυπάνσεις:

- Η κεφαλή του μηχανήματος, στην οποία υπάρχουν οι βαλβίδες παροχής των ποτών θα είναι μέσα στο περίπτερο.

- Οι σακχαρούχοι συμπυκνωμένοι φυσικοί χυμοί ή το εκχύλισμα καφέ κ.τ.ομ. θα διατηρούνται σε ανοξείδωτα δοχεία κλεισμένα αεροστεγώς.

- Τα ανωτέρω δοχεία, η φιάλη που περιέχει το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα και ο ψύκτης θα τοποθετούνται μέσα σε ερμάρι στο εσωτερικό του περιπτέρου είτε έξω από αυτό σε επαφή με την μια πλευρά του περιπτέρου.

- Το ψυκτικό μηχάνημα θα συνδέεται απαραίτητα με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης.
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι είναι ξεχωριστές διατάξεις, που (όπως φαίνεται στην κάτοψη) μπορεί να απέχουν και πολλά μέτρα, με σωληνώσεις κλπ. Νόμιζα ότι ο μίκτης είναι απλώς κάτι κάτω από τον πάγκο. :s


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 19, 2013)

Υποχρεωμένη!!


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα ποια αρχή θα επιτρέψει να κυκλοφορούν καυστικά μέσα στην κουζίνα του φαστφουντάδικου (ή λίγο πιο δίπλα, μικρή σημασία έχει);



Μια υποθετική αρχή; 
Ή ίδια σκέψη πέρασε από το μυαλό μου, και είχα τις επιφυλάξεις μου (αλλά υπέθετα ένα σφραγισμένο σύστημα).
Γι αυτό και δεν επέμενα.

ΥΓ
Το ανθρακικό νάτριο (Soda Ash) χρησιμοποιείται σε αναψυκτικά και είναι επιβλαβές μόνο σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, ενώ η καυστική σόδα (caustic soda) είναι ένα άλλο θέμα. Στην αρχή μπέρδεψα τα δυο, νόμιζα ότι το "lye" αναφερόταν στο soda ash.
Η καυστική σόδα έχει αποδειχτεί πιο αποτελεσματική (στη σαπωνοποίηση).

Τέλος πάντων έχετε λύσει το αίνιγμα, και μπράβο σας!
(Προσπάθησα να σας παραπλανήσω, αλλά απέτυχα). :inno:


----------



## pontios (Mar 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λιποσυλλέκτες (πρόταση για το Lye tank)
> 
> Η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται...



Μια ακόμη εικασία .. 
Το lye tank ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι μια δεξαμενή ανάμιξης που χρησιμοποιείται για την απολίπανση των αποβλήτων πριν χυθούν στο νεροχύτη και πριν φτάσουν στους μικρούς εσωτερικούς η στους μεγαλύτερους εξωτερικούς λιποσυλλέκτες (grease traps).
Αυτή η δεξαμενή θα μπορούσε να περιέχει ένα ορισμένο ποσοστό καυστικής σόδας σε διάλυμα;

Νομίζω στο lye tank γίνεται μια προκαταρκτική απολίπανση των αποβλήτων, ίσως για να προληφθεί το βούλωμα εσωτερικών σωλήνων, ενώ στον λιποσυλλέκτη (grease trap) απομακρύνονται τα λιπαρά απόβλητα από το καθαρό νερό;


----------

